# Should i buy a Mac ?



## uniqueusername (Aug 24, 2005)

they seem kind of expensive. How do they handle playing games ?

is the mini mac as good as a regular computer, its awfully small


----------



## drunkbum222 (Aug 24, 2005)

For playing games mac suck. Build a computer for gaming if you cant....

Ibuypower.com  Go there.

Also the mac mini is not a computer I dont think.


----------



## ilovefishsticks (Aug 24, 2005)

no no no, macs blow. i have nothing more to say


----------



## celsdogg (Aug 24, 2005)

sounds like you guys have not used a mac since the IIe. i want a mac too. a mac with OSX rocks! we have a mac mini at work and it is pretty sweet. pair it with their cinema displays and you got yourself a pretty sweet setup.

yes, macs are expensive, that is what is preventing me from getting one. the upcoming change over to x86 is exciting and scary at the same time too!

no, macs are not gaming machines, although there are games out there for it. but put it in the same regards as linux, its stable, not a lot of viruses and worms, etc.

i used to be anti-mac too, until i really took a look at them. Take the time to take a look again, at one with Mac OSX on it


----------



## drunkbum222 (Aug 24, 2005)

But a mac is not for gaming thats the thing.


----------



## celsdogg (Aug 25, 2005)

yeah, like i said, they should be regarded the same as linux on the topic of gaming.


----------



## MadModder (Aug 25, 2005)

A Mac is a wonderful system to work with, especially if you work with video editing software.  Final Cut is one of the best pieces of editing software.  If you really don't want to buy a Mac computer, you don't have to!  I have a partition of OSX on my PC.  It was in issue 27 of PC Extreme magazine.  You use some sort of emulation software called PearPC as well as the OSX disc to create the Mac partition.  If I can find the magazine, i'll post the instructions in another thread!


----------



## flame1117 (Aug 25, 2005)

MadModder said:
			
		

> A Mac is a wonderful system to work with, especially if you work with video editing software.  Final Cut is one of the best pieces of editing software.  If you really don't want to buy a Mac computer, you don't have to!  I have a partition of OSX on my PC.  It was in issue 27 of PC Extreme magazine.  You use some sort of emulation software called PearPC as well as the OSX disc to create the Mac partition.  If I can find the magazine, i'll post the instructions in another thread!




PLease tell me you dont use Imovie for video editing....That is the most horrid program I ever used.

Even my Video Production teacher who majored in that stuff protested it, and thats what the school gave us so he worked out a deal with another company to get us a better program, that was after tri-2 becuase he at elast gave it a chance...


and Mac's are NOT a gaming computer.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 25, 2005)

yes, macs suck at playing games, not to mention the limited amount of titles for it.

And i ask this again, what can a mac do taht a pc cant?


----------



## MadModder (Aug 25, 2005)

No not iMovie, iMovie is horrible.  Final Cut is what I use, I like it and I like to use OSX so it's a great combination.

Edit: Mac's can turn on without 13 Ad-Aware warnings and 2 Norton Antivirus alerts.


----------



## 34erd (Aug 25, 2005)

And stuff like photoshop.  The i-macs at my school run photoshop 10 times fater than on my $2000 (when I bought it) pc.

Although when we would run i-movie and recorded voice, it would say it ran out of memory after like 5 seconds of recording.  But I think thats the program cause, yes, imovie sux.


----------



## kof2000 (Aug 25, 2005)

i used a mac once, i was playing carmen sandiego with is HOT CHICK next to me ahhhh... the memories  well mac sucks, and so does she!


----------



## flame1117 (Aug 25, 2005)

MadModder said:
			
		

> No not iMovie, iMovie is horrible.  Final Cut is what I use, I like it and I like to use OSX so it's a great combination.
> 
> Edit: Mac's can turn on without 13 Ad-Aware warnings and 2 Norton Antivirus alerts.




LOLz, you can do that with windows eazy, as long as your not lookng at pr0n and downloing of kazza and a few other mian things you should be fine, you just need to be smart about it all.


----------



## 34erd (Aug 25, 2005)

Dont get me wrong though for anything other than adobe products I hate macs...


----------



## adselrecom (Aug 25, 2005)

why not have a mac and a pc


----------



## Geoff (Aug 25, 2005)

34erd said:
			
		

> And stuff like photoshop.  The i-macs at my school run photoshop 10 times fater than on my $2000 (when I bought it) pc.
> 
> Although when we would run i-movie and recorded voice, it would say it ran out of memory after like 5 seconds of recording.  But I think thats the program cause, yes, imovie sux.



photoshop on our imac laptops run it very slow, but the celeron 2.2Ghz ones load it up in about 30 seconds.


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 25, 2005)

> why not have a mac and a pc


If i had the moeny thats waht i would do, there are a few things (very few, mind) that a mac can do slightly better then a windows PC


----------



## Geoff (Aug 25, 2005)

what?


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 25, 2005)

whats thw "what?" for geoff??


----------



## kof2000 (Aug 25, 2005)

it does graphics better and movies in theaters are made from macs.


----------



## DanLatimer (Aug 25, 2005)

if i had the money i would not buy a mac and a PC, even if i was a billionair i would not buy a mac... just bc i dont like them lol, I would instead buy a better PC


----------



## kof2000 (Aug 25, 2005)

i would buy a mac if i have room to place another computer desk. just because i want to use their cool speakers and mouse and keyboard and OSX but it will soon be over when the port over the OS for pc.


----------



## 34erd (Aug 25, 2005)

I would buy a mac for work, and a pc for screwing around with games.

About photoshop, I there is something wrong with my pc because it takesphotoshop elements 2 minutes to start up on my pc, and the profesional version tkes 20 seconds on our macs at school.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 25, 2005)

well u must not have the best comp.  lol

I dont like macs for a number of reasons, they dont have a start menu, only the taskbar thing on the bottom, and i have so many programs they wouldnt fit there.  Also you can upgrade a pc alot easier then a mac (mostly cause pc's have more compatible hardware).  No right click, you need to hit another button then click (very hard for playing games), and there isnt nearly as much software for it.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a (Aug 25, 2005)

simple answer: NO!


----------



## 34erd (Aug 25, 2005)

Dont get me wrong though I would definetly get a pc vs a mac.


----------



## mikelx21 (Aug 25, 2005)

*uhhh...*

Wow guys....seriously you need not to be so biased against macs. I work at CompUSA so I sell both PC's and Macs, and also I own both a built pc and a Powerbook 15 inch...and I have to say that the mac is awesome. Surely the mac is an inferior gaming machine as compared to the raw power and flexibitily of a well built PC...but gaming is not the only thing we use computers for. What about doing simple task like surfing the internet? I use my PC for gaming and use my MAC for EVERYTHING else...because Windows OS is prone to viruses due to the fact that Windows based hardware and software is a largerr market, thus you have all kinds of people writing viruses for them...and even still there are people tryin to write them for the MAC but can't because OSX is so darn stable and well protected. And who cares about software compatibility? if you can't find certain software for the MAC that you have used with the PC, you can find a similar or comparable software for the mac...and it's usually better!!...all I know is, 90% of the salesman at my store sell both PC's and MAC's, but each of us own MAC's (no kidding), and for good reason...I personally love selling MAC's because people don't return them, hmmm...I wonder why???


----------



## age123 (Aug 25, 2005)

no way get linuxs


----------



## celsdogg (Aug 25, 2005)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> I dont like macs for a number of reasons, they dont have a start menu



no they dont have a start menu, but they do have finder. and just because the start menu is there, does not mean it rules all. linux does not have a start menu. . .


----------



## uniqueusername (Aug 25, 2005)

mini mac . isnt it neat


----------



## DanLatimer (Aug 25, 2005)

34erd said:
			
		

> I would buy a mac for work, and a pc for screwing around with games.
> 
> About photoshop, I there is something wrong with my pc because it takesphotoshop elements 2 minutes to start up on my pc, and the profesional version tkes 20 seconds on our macs at school.


no elements takes alot longer to load than the normal version, they aren't the same thing at all, elements has to find all the pictures and photoshop only has to load itself


----------



## MadModder (Aug 25, 2005)

Mac Mini = Worthless, sure it's tiny, pretty, cool and all that good stuff.  But $499 for that?  You can get the Dell $300 deal and it's much better than a Mac mini.  If I had to pick one thing I hated about Macs, it would be the prices...


----------



## Geoff (Aug 25, 2005)

celsdogg said:
			
		

> no they dont have a start menu, but they do have finder. and just because the start menu is there, does not mean it rules all. linux does not have a start menu. . .



which is why i dont like linux  

and some versions do have a start menu, although they arnt called a start menu.  And that right click thing just gets annoying.  Especially if you want to save a picture from the internet.


----------



## lilm3boi (Aug 25, 2005)

MadModder said:
			
		

> No not iMovie, iMovie is horrible.  Final Cut is what I use, I like it and I like to use OSX so it's a great combination.
> 
> Edit: Mac's can turn on without 13 Ad-Aware warnings and 2 Norton Antivirus alerts.



Do you watch porn? If so, then that explains itself.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 25, 2005)

lol, either that or he downloads stuff illegally


----------



## kof2000 (Aug 25, 2005)

so who doesnt like porn


----------



## 4W4K3 (Aug 25, 2005)

Mac = no for gaming

It's got it's good points, but the topic here is gaming. Answer is no.

And they now make Mac OSX for x86 computers. You can put a Mac OS on your desktop computer now.

(I think you have to have SSE3 suppport though, not sure.)

http://www.insanetek.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3866 - SEE?!?!?!


----------



## Praetor (Aug 26, 2005)

> no no no, macs blow.





> i have nothing more to say


Makes a much more bold statement when you quote them independently..... 



> A Mac is a wonderful system to work with, especially if you work with video editing software. Final Cut is one of the best pieces of editing software. If you really don't want to buy a Mac computer, you don't have to! I have a partition of OSX on my PC. It was in issue 27 of PC Extreme magazine. You use some sort of emulation software called PearPC as well as the OSX disc to create the Mac partition. If I can find the magazine, i'll post the instructions in another thread!


To a degree ill agree but the original post was about macs and gaming



> And i ask this again, what can a mac do taht a pc cant?


Nothing about "cant" its a matter of "better".



> photoshop on our imac laptops run it very slow, but the celeron 2.2Ghz ones load it up in about 30 seconds.


The Imac is a POS - mac or otherwise. Try it on a G4 or G5.



> it does graphics better and movies in theaters are made from macs.


Actually odds are they are made on mainframe class systems 



> Surely the mac is an inferior gaming machine as compared to the raw power and flexibitily of a well built PC...but gaming is not the only thing we use computers for.


I concurr entirely but the original post (which we've all seemed to detract from) was about gaming.

Now lets all get back on topic -- in case you all need a reminder, see http://www.computerforum.com/showpost.php?p=134719&postcount=1


----------



## celsdogg (Aug 27, 2005)

*Sorry to bring this back up*

i was at the Apple store, and when i saw all these games, i immediatly thought of this thread!






they had tons of todays games, sims 2, doom 3, rainbow six 3, call of duty, metal of honor, etc! they even had battlefield 2 by the register! all for the mac!


----------



## M0ddingMan1a (Aug 27, 2005)

u call that tons?


----------



## celsdogg (Aug 28, 2005)

should be enough to satisfy


----------



## Praetor (Aug 28, 2005)

> u call that tons?


quantity doesnt mean quality. lack of quantity doesnt mean lack of quality.


----------



## rjkengr (Aug 28, 2005)

basically i look at it as you can emulate the windows os on a mac and the mac os on windows .... right?  so then wouldn't it just be better to have a pc with a mac os even if some software runs better on mac machines.


----------



## age123 (Aug 28, 2005)

mac sucks


----------



## celsdogg (Aug 28, 2005)

age123 said:
			
		

> mac sucks



when was the last time u used a mac? have you ever seen one with OSX?

i dont even own a mac. and i spent a long time hating them too, but people fear what they dont understand.

perhaps ignorance is bliss. . .


----------



## Geoff (Aug 28, 2005)

rjkengr said:
			
		

> basically i look at it as you can emulate the windows os on a mac and the mac os on windows .... right?  so then wouldn't it just be better to have a pc with a mac os even if some software runs better on mac machines.




yes


----------



## Geoff (Aug 28, 2005)

and besides, games dont even run well on macs, and no right mouse click


----------



## The-Llamalizer (Aug 28, 2005)

no. thats all ihave to say.


----------



## Archangel (Aug 28, 2005)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> and besides, games dont even run well on macs, and no right mouse click


  yea... thats what i hated when i was playing diablo 2 on my IMac..   i still havnt figured it ouy how to use the alternate attack in that game yet :S


----------



## bigsaucybob (Aug 28, 2005)

my friend has a mac that i use quite often, i hate it, yes its the new mac os. like someone else said there is no right mouse click and if macs could get viruses and spyware shit they would  be nothing compared to a pc. 
O and by the way i only use the mac because his entire family has macs and when im at his house i need to use computers.


----------



## celsdogg (Aug 28, 2005)

macs do support right click, u just have to get a mouse with two mouse buttons. and dont tell me then they should include a two button mouse, do you use the mouse that comes with your pc? or do you go out and get a nice optical or laser mouse?



			
				bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> like someone else said there is no right mouse click and if macs could get viruses and spyware shit they would  be nothing compared to a pc.



thanks for the help, because generally, they dont.


----------



## Archangel (Aug 28, 2005)

looks like somene here sounds quite offended...
anyway, i used a 3 button (+ scroll wheel) logitech mouse. and voilla, it didnt work -_-
but,.. as i said, it was for diablo 2, so about the year 2000. (that mac cant run OSX


----------



## celsdogg (Aug 28, 2005)

i dont know why i would be offended, i dont even own a mac or use one on a daily basis. its just that people have these preconceived notions about something, and they barely know anything about it. i think a lot of people need to rediscover the mac, just like i did.

again, i used to hate macs too, but once i learned about them i realized that i was pretty much just bandwagoning or not giving it a fair chance. . .


----------



## Archangel (Aug 28, 2005)

i truly like macs... to bad the best grafics you gen get in a G5 is a poor fx5200 
however.. the hardware does match perfectly,.. thats why the look rather slow,. but perform extremely well


----------



## alanuofm (Aug 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> i truly like macs... to bad the best grafics you gen get in a G5 is a poor fx5200
> however.. the hardware does match perfectly,.. thats why the look rather slow,. but perform extremely well



you can get a 6800 or an x850


----------



## Archangel (Aug 28, 2005)

not in the netherlands..   i just asked last week


----------



## celsdogg (Aug 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> not in the netherlands..   i just asked last week



that stinks, u cant order from somewhere in the states? or in UK or something?


----------



## 4W4K3 (Aug 28, 2005)

celsdogg said:
			
		

> i dont know why i would be offended, i dont even own a mac or use one on a daily basis. its just that people have these preconceived notions about something, and they barely know anything about it. i think a lot of people need to rediscover the mac, just like i did.
> 
> again, i used to hate macs too, but once i learned about them i realized that i was pretty much just bandwagoning or not giving it a fair chance. . .



until i NEED a mac, i won't be trying one out. i've lived 17yrs. without one...never needed one lol.


----------



## gamerman4 (Aug 29, 2005)

Even though I would never want a Mac because my 3D animation software (Softimage|XSI) is not supported by Mac yet, I still think you should give the Macs a chance. At my job we have a nice $16,000 (This includes software, the ENTIRE Adobe software collection!!!) It can do damn near anything I want it to do. If the system were to be more upgrade-friendly and wallet-friendly, I wouldn't mind getting one because there is a Windows emulator that lets you use Windows on a Mac so you can use Windows for gaming. Also, OSXs memory management is superior to that of Windows (which can slow down if you have too much unused RAM). Also, a final note: OSX is far more beautiful than Windows XP (Windows Vista is a different story). Sure, you can make a PC look exactly like OSX but it would have the "feel" of OSX because you have to use multiple background programs to simulate OSX on Windows which slows down performance. 
Also if you actually look on the Apple website, they have a new mouse that is touch sensitive (no buttons) that has a right, middle, and left mouse "button". The only physical buttons are the two side buttons for various tasks.


----------



## bigsaucybob (Aug 29, 2005)

i dont have any preconceived notions about macs, i have used one, there are benefits to them but way more negatives. I like the simplicity of the all white and silver look that mac has. But i would prefer an aspire x-dreamer or nemesis or something like that. Its really based on wat ur using it for. Im a gamer so i dont like mac, everybody has different uses for their computer therefore different thoughts about computers.


----------



## bigsaucybob (Aug 29, 2005)

o yea and i must say that new mouse apple came out wit is tight, kinda dumb looking for awesome.


----------

